# New small qty meat grinder (mincer)



## jlpicard (Jun 12, 2021)

Ok so a bit back I posted on these forums asking what a 'mincer' was and got answers, THANKS!  In my search to find a convenient, small quantity, kitchen-ready meat grinder I came across this:















Two liter capacity, four cutting blades with the motor on top with two speed momentary buttons.  Came in the mail yesterday, tried it this morning.  I had a two pound piece of pork loin which included a nice size fat cap.  I chunked it up and plunked half it in the meat chopper, about ten seconds of cutting later, I de-bowled it and did the same with the other pound.  I suspect I could have done all two pounds at a time, but I was concerned about any heating up.  The way I did do it the meat came out perfectly coarse ground as I prefer it, and still ice cold.   The loin was thawed throughout but the center was just on the thawed side of frozen and very cold.  The fat content was low, and did not smear at all.  Here's the shot of the finished ground up product before spices added:







I spiced it up with my favorite breakfast sausage recipe from Len Poli (ratioed down to only two pounds of course):







The money shot:







Goals achieved.  Fridge to plate in like a half hour.  I can now make small batches of whatever I have a hankering for, no equipment to dig out of 'deep' storage, cleaning is simple.  My answer to a fresh sausage craving.   This HomeEasy chopper came from Wallyworld, $41.80 shipped.


----------



## normanaj (Jun 12, 2021)

Great post.At that price its certainly worth considering.


----------



## smokerjim (Jun 12, 2021)

looks like some good sausage, good luck with your new toy, hopefully years of sausage making.


----------

